# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  بارم بندی جامع 94-1393 دروس دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی ( ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی )

## saj8jad

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان عزیزم
با توجه به اینکه کم کم امتحانات نوبت اول داره شروع میشه گفتم بارم بندی جامعی از دروس دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی رشته های ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی رو قرار بدم ، امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره  :Yahoo (1): 


Barom Bandi 1393-94

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان عزیزم
> با توجه به اینکه کم کم امتحانات نوبت اول داره شروع میشه گفتم بارم بندی جامعی از دروس دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی رشته های ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی رو قرار بدم ، امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره 
> 
> 
> Barom Bandi 1393-94


سلام
ممنون اقا سجاد گل :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Mr Sky

دمت گرم.
.
.
اگه امتحانات نوبت اول پیش دانشگاهی رو زیر ده بیاریم مشکلی واسه کنکور داره؟

----------


## mahdi100

> دمت گرم.
> .
> .
> اگه امتحانات نوبت اول پیش دانشگاهی رو زیر ده بیاریم مشکلی واسه کنکور داره؟


داش امتحانات پیش خیلی سخته؟به نظر من که راحته

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> دمت گرم.
> .
> .
> اگه امتحانات نوبت اول پیش دانشگاهی رو زیر ده بیاریم مشکلی واسه کنکور داره؟


داداش اگه زیر ده بشی بعدا باید نوبت دوم رو یه جوری بیاری ک کلش زیر 10 نشه و گرنه تجدید میشی و شهریور باید بری باز امتحان بدی

----------


## Mr Sky

> داش امتحانات پیش خیلی سخته؟به نظر من که راحته


مثل آب خورنه...ولی من 3فصل اول فیزیک یعنی پیش 1رو برای کنکور حذف کردم اصلا هیچی ازش نمیدونم .

----------


## Fatemeh76

*آها حالا شد...*

----------


## mahdi100

> مثل آب خورنه...ولی من 3فصل اول فیزیک یعنی پیش 1رو برای کنکور حذف کردم اصلا هیچی ازش نمیدونم .


به قول ابجی فاطمه حالا شد
چرا اون هارا هم بخونید از دی ودی های نوروزی رهپویان استفاده کنید
موفق باشید.

----------


## Bano.m

> سلام و عرض ادب خدمت دوستان عزیزم
> با توجه به اینکه کم کم امتحانات نوبت اول داره شروع میشه گفتم بارم بندی جامعی از دروس دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی رشته های ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی رو قرار بدم ، امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره 
> 
> 
> Barom Bandi 1393-94


ممنون..عالی وبه جا بود...خیلی نیاز داشتم بهشون :Y (518):

----------


## Dr fatima97

ممنون..... :Y (694):

----------


## saeedkh76

> دمت گرم.
> .
> .
> اگه امتحانات نوبت اول پیش دانشگاهی رو زیر ده بیاریم مشکلی واسه کنکور داره؟


دبیرا اگه درک داشته باشن که نباید سخت بگیرن...
فقط خدا کنه دبیر زمینتون آدم باشه سوال بده :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

مثل همیشه عالیه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi100

> دبیرا اگه درک داشته باشن که نباید سخت بگیرن...
> فقط خدا کنه دبیر زمینتون آدم باشه سوال بده


اقا این علوم زمین پدر مارا دراورد

----------

